# Should I add powerhead to Mbuna tank?



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding a Hydor Koralia Evo PowerHead, either the Evo 750, 1050 or 1400. The tank is 60 gallon, 48 x 12 footprint with mainly Msobo and Rusties, both are around 2". Only water circulation is from 2 AC110s, I keep water level fairly high so these really only disrupt the surface level.Would this be too much current for them? Which model would you guys recommend for a tank that size? There are a few reason I'm thinking about adding this; to prevent thermal laying, to provide current for the fish to swim in for a more enjoyable habitat and to stir up any waste that the filter intakes miss before it settles in the sand substrate. I was thinking about positioning on the side of the tank, in the front towards the bottom. My thinking was that this would provide a nice current throughout the front of the tank, pushing any waste to the intakes in the back of the tank.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the gph of the AC 110s? I use filtration as opposed to powerheads.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

DJ, they are rated at 500gph....


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

935 GPH w/out air, I was looking at this model as well, I love the Hagen products that I currently own. The main turnoffs included the cost, $110 on Dr. Foster and Smith (2-3 times what I would pay for the Koralia) and the look of it. The adjustsments, tubes and different flows looked complicated. I want forward water movement, having a prefilter on it would not hurt, but I'm currently turning my tank over 17 times a hour so I should be okay in that department.


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Oh, I misunderstood you, I thought you were asking about the AC110 Powerheads. Yes they are 500, it is possible that I could modify one of the outputs so it is a tube output towards the bottom of the tank. Although that would remove all top of water movement on that side of the tank.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

U didnt put a link. But, in my opinion, a powerhead isnt necessary, but, it wont hurt anything. I used to have a very strong sump setup pushing heavy flow through the diy spraybar I made and the fish would play and swim in the current. So, it really depends on ur own preference.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have plenty of movement without a powerhead. The intakes at the bottom will suck up debris and the outflow at the top will create a circular flow.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

I use a flow maker to create a current to mimic the strong currents in the lake.
See the vid for the kind of flow mbuna contend with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOMrfS2s ... r_embedded










This is the kind of surface movement i can get.









It had the advantage that water is not "sucked up" from a point source and the current is not directed out a small tube.

It does tend to blow debris arround, especially when the filter needs a clean. Mine is only a cheapie around AUD$20.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Additional flow, especially in a mbuna tank, will never hurt imo. Remember that most come from the shallow wave-washed zone of the lake, where there is extreme water movement.

I put supplemental powerheads/blowers in almost all my larger tanks. Besides keeping the tank cleaner and spreading aggression, it keeps the fish more active and healthier imo. Think of it like a hamster wheel for your fish.

Just make sure that it is not bad to the point that all the fish in the tank are hiding in one corner to avoid being blown around.


----------

